# Yar-Craft VS Stratos



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm thinkin real hard about upgrading next season. Lookin to move out of my Tracker into a fiberglass boat, and i've pretty much narrowed it down to either a Yar-Craft or a Stratos..........Both walleye boats of course.

Anyone ever fished/owned either ?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

new or used? why I ask both make a great boat but you'll need some dealer support close to you, if you go with yar craft you'll be in trouble if you need service. 

Don't forget about Ranger  they make alot of nice walleye :T 

Stratos are a good boat but lack some features from the factory and they don't make a 20 footer, fit n finish is so so but well built.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll assume you are looking to upgrade to used fiberglass between 17 and 21 feet. First, I'm a fan of both, but have limited experience with them. There is a guy on this site that bought ezmarc's YarCraft 1895 Storm TSC that you might contact (or ezmarc himself) for more owner info for this. Also, at one time there was a 1895 Storm DC for sale in the Pt Clinton area that probably could be had resonably; do a google for yarcraft storm pt clinton and find out which broker has it. I also saw an add for a TSC in MI for a reasonable price last month; I really like that layout for my style of fishing. The yarcrafts are great riding, dry boats with a strong following in the Upper Great Lakes. The company changed hands a couple years ago, so I'm not sure how much factory support you could expect.

I have fished many times from a Stratos 21MSX, and that is a great boat. It is currently discontinued, but I've seen a few (or the Javelins) for sale recently. The 17 and 18 footers they are selling now are a wide, deep boat at a good price point. They seem to fish big, but the layout is not my thing. Usually priced fairly reasonably. The older Stratos 219 is another option, but not an ideal Erie boat (considered a great musky boat); depending on what style of fishing you prefer, it could be an option. I think they stopped building them in 98 or 99. I think a boat dealer in Clyde or Monroeville has one for sale that they have had quite a while, could be a chance to swipe it for cheap.

Good Luck

Eric


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I just saw this thread. The Yarcraft I owned will probably be the most fun and fishable boats I will ever own. Also it wasn't a good boat to run charters out of with that set back console and when i was ready for a new boat I wanted local service for warranty. Yarcraft owners are probably the most loyal owners out there and fun too.

If you buy used I wouldn't worry much about service but if you buy new it would be a pain to drive 5-6 hours to a nearest dealer. Anyone can work on a boat but realistically the hull itself probably won't need anything and the rest is just parts. Mine did however have a minor issue with the seam fit upon survey inspection. Nothing major but it goes to show that a survey is a good thing to do when buying used. I certainly wasn't aware before that.

The only Stratos I've ridden in is Travis Hartmans. Good looking boat and rides well ansd it catches fish all by itself. Travis can't be that good can he?

I wouldn't rule out Aluminum either. Starcraft is getting back into Walleye boats big time and is making a great riding Erie hull at reasonable pricing. I'm thinking of one myself but I'm still enjoying my 215 too much to part with it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

both are really good boats I think it is which ever one fits you best


----------

